# Few New Items 4 sale



## Elite13 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have 1 dozen brand new Easton 2314's superlite camo hunters aluminam arrows. This is for bare shaft with nocks. They are not cut and not fletched. not sure what there worth so lets say $40 obo. can ship also. 

I also have a 3 pack of 3 blade Spitfire Mecahanical broadheads that are new in pack never used. $20 shipped. 

Can post pics if serious buyer


----------

